# Red Eye



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Don't know why but after the last job I sanded my eyes have been very irritated. Going on one week. 
I was called in to fix a hack job started by someone else. He piled on the quickset and was f'n up the straitflex on the hip/vault ceiling.

Thinking the extra quickset dust(no soap in mud) or am I just getting too old for this crap? :wheelchair:

Never wore goggles but may look into it, can't hurt none.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Flush with salene( spelled wrong) . Probably offset your eyes ph level. I would go see a doctor.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

start gluing it on:thumbup::jester:


----------



## Mountain Top (Nov 19, 2011)

You might have clogged up your tear ducts.

Get some Bausch and lomb eye wash. Comes with an eye cup, let it sit on your eye and swirl it around a bit.

Anytime you're working around really fine dust, you should flush your eyes out a couple of times a day.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

When ever I'm doing that sort of thing, I make sure in the shower that night I let the shower head flush out my eyeballs. Ever since using the power sanders with vac. I really don't have that issue tho. :thumbsup:

Back in the day Visene was a good product.


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

Go to CVS or Walgreens and get an eye flush kit for 5 bucks. You but the solution in a cup that you can but your eye up to, turn it up and blink like crazy to wash the junk out.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks guys. You'd think I know better after all these yrs.

Glue........Good one Tom :laughing:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 12, 2009)

:huhont know if it was the dust from the quickset or not. Did you use other mud on top of that? I have found that mud products offering to be dustless have chemicals in them to make the dust drop to the floor rather than being airborne and that stuff can be really irritating to the eyes.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Shoe, I'd go to a eye specialist. Usually the cost of the initial appointment is slightly higher than a normal eye doctor, but the treatment can't be beat.

Here in Philly we have Wills Eye Institute who are by far the best. Look for something similar in your area.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

Happens to me all the time.
Sucks. I remember a few years ago for the company I used to work for I had a week of sanding straight!
3 houses in a row!!
I remember coming home and when I stepped out of the shower I looked in the mirror and there was mud running down out of the corner of my eye.
It was all dried up behind my eyes.
crazy eh. lol


----------

